# BMW 535 D



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

I would freely profess my undying admiration for the 530D, and that was based on the original 188BHP. 
Since then they have gotten it up to 218BHP, and I think its fair to say that many of us would regard it as one of the finest 'normal' cars on the road.

Well it just keeps getting better. 
Theres going to be a 535D 
it'll retain the 3.0 IL6 engine of the 530D, but utilise compound turbocharging. 
This use of two turbos is far from novel. A small turbo and a large trubo gives the best of both worlds, with minimal lag, and wide powerband, and optimal high end delivery. Developing the specific output of a engine without altering ccs is always welcome on these shores

They're talking about peaks of 200KW (272BHP) and 560NM (418FtLb). Add these peak figures to aviailibility of 500NM at 1500 RPM, and full compliance with euroIV emission regulations.

I aoplogise for sounding like a BMW press-officer, but... sounds good to me.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just read that bit in Autocar. Sounds good. Is the capacity still 3000cc and the 535d a marketing thing? Or does it go to 3500cc? If former then it is a superb engineering acheivment. And that torque!!!

I posted some months back that the era of the 100hp per litre diesel can't be far away. It just got closer.

BM have not put the 218hp variant in the 3 series. I wonder if the next gen will see a 335d Touring and 435d Coupe each with 275hp? They have vowed never to have a derv M car, but this engine will surely seriously challenge the M3 (although I here next gen MÂ£ is going V8)?

My tuned 245hp is quicker in every day driving then my previous M3 (unless you are prepared to drive on the red line constantly)

245hp, 369ft lbs, 42.3mpg and smiling.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Like you guys I seem to have some kind affiliation and attraction to the Beema 3.0d, I just canâ€™t seem to fault anything about it, anyway just came across this.

http://www.channel4.com/apps26/4car/jsp ... 11&id=6580


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Fine, so one will be able to blow two turbos in a single Beemer! ;D
(According to statistics, blown turbo is fault No.1 in 530ds)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Fine, so one will be able to blow two turbos in a single Beemer! Â ;D
> (According to statistics, blown turbo is fault No.1 in 530ds)


Well obviously they are nothing like as reliable as TTs.....but at least they don't have coil plugs go every other week. Or a major dealer recall for suspension modifications and a plastic spoiler to stop the back from taking off. Or a major factory recall to retro fit an electronic stability system to stop people killing themselves.....


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

Ehm...did anybody read anything about BMW MAFs? ;D

110000km in my A6 Avant Tdi without any hassle.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

150,000 km problem free miles in a previous Opel Vectra, but I wouldn't have another.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> 150,000 km problem free miles in a previous Opel Vectra, but I wouldn't have another.


I see. You're comparing a 530d with a Vectra, then. 
I often do so, too. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I see. You're comparing a 530d with a Vectra, then.
> I often do so, too. Â ;D


Yes, that's right.


----------



## tommyt (Nov 14, 2003)

> I see. You're comparing a 530d with a Vectra, then.
> I often do so, too. Â ;D


A little case of BMW envy perhaps?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> A little case of BMW envy perhaps?


Probably just prefers elderly Passats.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This car will be a very good competitor to the new A6 3 litre diesel that the A6 will have...I see big fights between the two. Which one is going to win?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> This car will be a very good competitor to the new A6 3 litre diesel that the A6 will have...I see big fights between the two. Which one is going to win?


272bhp vs. 225 then in power stakes the BMW

On a circuit the BMW

In the driveways of Surrey about 50/50

In looks they both suck IMO.


----------



## MonsTTer (Dec 2, 2003)

> A little case of BMW envy perhaps?


No, thanks, if I wanted one, I would have already bought one, don't you think so? I'll stick to my 2 Audis.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

